

How to have a nation's infrastructure - simonbrown
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22524274

======
bifrost
ShodanHQ and ERIPP are highlighting how easy some of these targets are to hit.
Its ridiculous how poorly setup the world's infrastructure is.

